# Introduction and help with anti anxiety strains



## foulhabits (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! My name is Ryan i'm 31 and i'm out of San Diego ca area. This is my first post and would like to introduce myself plus ask a question you guys will probably help me with. Thus the reason i joined. I have my medical card and i also grow. I am currently growing my first crop indoors and so far so good. Anyway i decided to knock out 2 birds with one stone and post in this thread. I hope its the right thread! So again hello everyone and i will be posting a lot more and would like to get in to some good discussion with you guys!

So with out further blabbering let me explain a little about my situation maybe hoping some of you have had the same situation before and worked it out. 

I started smoking the green when i was about 12. I smoked heavily until about 17-18. I smoked any type with out any problems. Bongs, blunts, edibles ect ect....But when i was about 18 i took a lot of acid at once and had a very bad trip and panic attack. I also was smoking weed while on the acid.

The next day i tried smoking again and had a very bad panic. So i waited a couple weeks and tried again, same thing. weeks into months then months into years of the same thing. I recently got my card due to insomnia. And i haven't smoked for years. But the feeling i would feel are panic, heavy heart rate and heavy feeling chest, sweaty hands and anxiety.

I have been taking it easy on the smoke. Only 2-3 hits with out even holding it in and of the lighter strains. And it has been working ok. I think i just need to build up a tolerance. But i would also like to try different strains for the best possible smoke for my situation and even growing.

I also need something soothing for night time smoke few hours before bed and sometimes during the day for relaxing. I would also like to add i don't drink at all, and i don't want to take pills ect, i had kidney stones due to taking sleeping pills and others. So I'm done with the pills. That is why i went with the weed route. Also i don't have anxiety when im sober, its only when i smoke.

So my question is: What strains should i look for, for my situation and best for before bed and be able to do it in the day with out freaking out?

Sorry i probably am asking the same question that has been asked over and over. But i thought i would say hi and ask for myself! Thank you guys and look forward to discussing with everyone!


----------



## deadgro (May 7, 2015)

foulhabits said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Ryan i'm 31 and i'm out of San Diego ca area. This is my first post and would like to introduce myself plus ask a question you guys will probably help me with. Thus the reason i joined. I have my medical card and i also grow. I am currently growing my first crop indoors and so far so good. Anyway i decided to knock out 2 birds with one stone and post in this thread. I hope its the right thread! So again hello everyone and i will be posting a lot more and would like to get in to some good discussion with you guys!
> 
> So with out further blabbering let me explain a little about my situation maybe hoping some of you have had the same situation before and worked it out.
> 
> ...


I'd stay away from weed if it causes you anxiety. Benzos are more effective.


----------



## foulhabits (May 7, 2015)

deadgro said:


> I'd stay away from weed if it causes you anxiety. Benzos are more effective.


Thanks for your thoughts. I would also like to add i don't drink at all, and i don't want to take pills ect, i had kidney stones due to taking sleeping pills and others. So I'm done with the pills. That is why i went with the weed route. Also i don't have anxiety when im sober, its only when i smoke.


----------



## deadgro (May 7, 2015)

foulhabits said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I would also like to add i don't drink at all, and i don't want to take pills ect, i had kidney stones due to taking sleeping pills and others. So I'm done with the pills. That is why i went with the weed route.


I've grown high cbd and anti anxiety strains. I'm guessing they might be effective for stress, but not generalized anxiety and similar disorders. Just my 2 cents, good luck with it.


----------



## Final Phase (May 7, 2015)

Hello and thanks for introducing yourself. I find what you are experiencing to be highly interesting. I have experience with panic attacks and cannabis, but it's different for me. I suffered greatly about 8 times a year until I smoked some herb just on a hunch that it might help take away the pain and anxiety. For me I begin getting relief on the first hit. They go away completely within 6 to 7 minutes. 

Six years ago I was in an accident that gave me traumatic brain injury. It took me 4 years to get back something close to the way I was. At six years I'm taking anti-anxiety meds to make my life almost normal. I couldn't feel a cannabis high for 4 years! The herb is helping make my life easier. 

Take it slow. Keeps good notes on each strains effects. 

I was lucky to have my garden up and running before the accident. Growing my own is great for me mentaly - I have a passion for growing now much more than before - It's my Zen time...


----------



## foulhabits (May 7, 2015)

Final Phase said:


> Hello and thanks for introducing yourself. I find what you are experiencing to be highly interesting. I have experience with panic attacks and cannabis, but it's different for me. I suffered greatly about 8 times a year until I smoked some herb just on a hunch that it might help take away the pain and anxiety. For me I begin getting relief on the first hit. They go away completely within 6 to 7 minutes.
> 
> Six years ago I was in an accident that gave me traumatic brain injury. It took me 4 years to get back something close to the way I was. At six years I'm taking anti-anxiety meds to make my life almost normal. I couldn't feel a cannabis high for 4 years! The herb is helping make my life easier.
> 
> ...


As we all know life isn't easy and for some not fair or at all fair to anyone. Your accident must have been terrible!! Well im trying to make my life easier with the herb as well. So far it is, i have slept through every night since i started! But i have had maybe 2-3 episodes of a little short bursts of panic, but for the most part im doing ok with it. But im taking baby hits at that.


----------



## MjMama (May 10, 2015)

Headband is really good for anxiety. I would stay away from heavy sativas like Hazes and Thai strains because they tend to be more racy and paranoid type highs. Headband is relaxing and euphoric. Calms a mood or a headache in no time.


----------



## foulhabits (May 11, 2015)

cool. any thing else recommended?


----------



## bbens69 (May 16, 2015)

White Widdow can help with anxiety, kicks your butt too lol. Night time use is very relaxing. You can make the Weed Butter too with any Marijuana. Easy to make & google it to see how to make it. Hope it helps


----------



## superhigh3 (May 21, 2015)

im always hearing good things about jillybean from TGA but have yet to try it 

years back i bought what i was told was agent orange from tga off a dealer and it was amazing for my anxiety. definite mood enhancer 

ive yet to actually grow either myself but its definitely next on my list plus i believe both jillybean and agent orange have the same mother but i could be wrong


----------



## Cobnobuler (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to RIU. 
The problem you describe is the reason I can no longer smoke myself. I was a heavy stoner for years and years. I'm 54 years old and started when I was 18.
But something happened a few years ago that completely turned it all around for me for the worse. I would get the same kind of symptoms you describe and the chest pain, shortness of breath and the whole works. I'm hoping that time will change this but with all the different strains I've grown the past few years, it still doesnt hit me the right way. The most I can do is take just a hit or no more than 2 and that helps take the edge off me some.
For me, some of it may be the fact that I went on to have some pretty bad heart problems that may have made it worse.
Good luck I hope you fid something that works good for ya.


----------



## foulhabits (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I have been trying cbd strains, and so far so good. Catch a little buzz and im good. I was even mixing some lower grade stuff with some good cbd strains and taking a hit like that and it mixes well. But now im just using cbd strains and seems to do me just right. You still get a little high from cbd strains and body high but its much less and doesnt last as long, but it works for me.


----------



## superhigh3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh. Also strawberry cough may be worth a shot. But please remember ...and it goes for ALL strains...when you harvest is a key factor . The coloration of the trichs is important

hey. im stoned.


----------



## foulhabits (Jun 1, 2015)

I will eventually work my way up to those strains, for now baby steps for me. Got yah on the trichs for sure...thanks! Sound advice.


----------



## superhigh3 (Jun 1, 2015)

About the trichs. Just in case you didn't know...generally if you pull it earlier (when trichs are all clear and cloudy...no Amber) then usually it helps brings out more of the.sativa type effects..If you pull when trichs are mostly cloudy and Amber...no clear trichs....usually it brings out more of an Indica's sleepy, couch lock effects. 

I think the best bet is to do what im gonna do to find my ideal anti anxiety strain...

Grow out a pack of the ones im thinking will most likely be the winners....strawberry cough (I only grew out 1 bean of it previously...plus there are different breeders to consider)

Id clone them all...flower the potential moms...keep the buds separate after harvest so I know what bud came from what plant (and clone)

Find the one with the most enjoyable anti anxiety effects for me....then grow out the clone....take clones of that favorable clone and grow a room of the same exact plant taking each at different trich levels (days into harvest) 

Smoke those results....

Then ill have a clone...of the exact perfect pheno high wise...and ill know exactly by the day when is the ideal day to cut it down.

Its an incredibly long drawn out process but for the ideal plant for me it'll be worth it. My mom would be good for 20 years. Plus id opt to make s1s so even then Ill be set pretty much. 

But if you want the perfect results then you want to do something similar especially if you're that sensitive to anxiety

hey. im stoned.


----------



## foulhabits (Jun 1, 2015)

For sure! Yah i know about the trichs and the times for harvest. Def a good thing to watch for. Now you are doing a process of extreme patience and ambition. But to complete it would result in a dream come true and a reward feeling satisfaction to say the least. Let me know when its finished i want to try!


----------



## ChrisDiesel (Jun 25, 2015)

I've had the same experience with weed as you have foulhabits. A strain that i haven't had recently but remember it helping was Sour Diesel. But this was like the original sour diesel not to mistake with a lot of what people proclaim to be real sour diesel. And recently I have tried Durban Poison and it seems to at least make me feel good without too much anxiety, panic, or paranoia. A lot of strains just don't work very well for me whether they have too much sedative in the effect or too intense of a stone. With Durban Poison the first time I tried it I kind of freaked out but the more I used I got used to the effects and started to enjoy the strain. Hope this helps.


----------



## sharky1981 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just from what I have read and smoked in Amsterdam defo a indica is best but as for what one all down to trial and error but more CBT would be my bet Afghan kush has plenty of that but will leave you couch locked if you over do it lol 
Good luck


----------



## WIldOatMan (Aug 3, 2015)

You might want to try a high CBD strain such as Harlequin or Cannatonic.
Cannatonic has a higher amount of THC, but still carries a fair amount of CBD.


----------



## Rascality Afoot (Aug 3, 2015)

WIldOatMan said:


> You might want to try a high CBD strain such as Harlequin or Cannatonic.
> Cannatonic has a higher amount of THC, but still carries a fair amount of CBD.


This one. And eat or vape it. Most people report less anxiety eating cannatonic.


----------

